# Dragon.Ball.Raging.Blast.2.PAL.XBOX360-LoCAL



## FAST6191 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Dragon.Ball.Raging.Blast.2.PAL.XBOX360-LoCAL*
PAL only but US release in *Dragon.Ball.Raging.Blast.2.USA.XBOX360-DComics* a few days prior to this.

One wikia link which describes gameplay and game content far better than is available in these few paragraphs
http://dragonball.wikia.com/wiki/Dragon_Ball:_Raging_Blast_2
Reviews a bit mixed thus far although most say an improvement on the last game. Probably a fans of the series game rather than a more general game (those that want a over the top anime/manga inspired fighting game would probably be pointed to the recent Naruto or Fist of the North Star games).


*Boxart*






*Video (gameplay)*


*NFO*



Spoiler: NFO





```
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????
?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ?ÂÂ???
ÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂ? ?????? ?ÂÂ ? (LoCAL)ÂÂ??????? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂ ?? ?????? ?
ÂÂÂÂ???? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ????????ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?? ????
?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???? ???????????????????????????ÂÂ ???????????ÂÂ????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂ????? ????ÂÂ????? ????ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ ??????????? ???? ??
?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???? ? ???? ???? ? ???? ???? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂ ???? ???? ??????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???? ? ???? ?????? ???? ???? ? ???? ???? ? ???? ???? ? ????? ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂ????? ????? ????? ????ÂÂ ???? ?????ÂÂ???? ????ÂÂ??????
? ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????????? ? ????????? ????????????? ???????????????????????? ?
ÂÂ ???????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???? ?????????????????????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??????????? ???? ?
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ ?????????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???????? s8!CRo. ? ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ? ?ÂÂÂÂLoCALX360ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂ ??ÂÂÂÂ?
? ??????????? ? ????? ? ?ÂÂ- ------ -ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ????ÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ? ??? ? ??? ? ?????????????? ?ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ ? ??????ÂÂÂÂ? ???????? ?
? ? ??? ? ????ÂÂ Dragon Ball: Raging Blast 2ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???? ? ??? ?
ÂÂ??ÂÂ ?ÂÂ?????????????? ?ÂÂ??????????? ?ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ???????????? ? ???? ?
ÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???? ????? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ??? ?
ÂÂ??ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??? ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ? ?ÂÂ?
ÂÂ??ÂÂ?ÂÂ? ?ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ? ????ÂÂ [+-...Platform...: X360 / PAL 
ÂÂ??ÂÂ ??? ? ???? [+-...Company....: Namco Bandai
? ????????????ÂÂÂÂ[+-...Packager...: That dude down in wallmart
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂ[+-...Genre......: Fighting
?ÂÂ?? ?ÂÂ????? ?? [+-...Disks......: 1 
ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂ[+-...ReleaseDate: Nov 02-2010
ÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ[+-...Players....: at least 1ÂÂ
ÂÂ ?ÂÂ?ÂÂ?ÂÂ ??ÂÂ [+-...Languages..: .uk at least
ÂÂ??? ??ÂÂ ?ÂÂ??ÂÂ[+-...NetSupport.: Yes
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ? ?ÂÂ?ÂÂ [+-...Supplier...: Yes
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ? ?ÂÂ? 
????????????ÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂ
?ÂÂ?? ?ÂÂ?????ÂÂ
?????ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???ÂÂ? ?ÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂ ???????? ? ???? ? ???????? ? ???????????? ? ???????? ? ?????? ?ÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ??? Release notes:ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ ??? ?ÂÂ ?????? ? ????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ???? ? ??? ? ????? ? ?????? ? ??? ? ????? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????
ÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂ 

ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ???????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ? ???????ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?

ÂÂÂÂ More info at : http://www.tothegame.com/x360-10784-dragon-ball-raging-blast-2-for-microsoft-xbox-360.html
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????? ? ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ?? ? ? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ?
?ÂÂ? ? ?? ????? ? ???? ? ????? ???? ? ? ??????? ? ?????? ? ??????? ?
ÂÂÂÂ? ? ?? ? News & Contact:ÂÂ ?? ???ÂÂ???? ?????? ????ÂÂ ?ÂÂ ??????? ?ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ?
?ÂÂ? ? ?? ?????? ? ?????? ? ??ÂÂ ? ? ? ????? ???? ?? ? ???????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????

ÂÂÂÂÂÂDue to general lamenes in some rip groups no one 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂis allowed to use our releases as source.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂWe dun need noffin from noone, dun bother to offer.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂFor any question mail us or visit us.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂGreetz go out to : You know who u are.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂSpecial kudoz go out to : No one at the moment.

ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ?
? ??? ? ?ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ?ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?????
?ÂÂ? ???? ???? ? ???????? ???? ? ?????? ? ??? ? ????? ? ??? ? ??? ?????? ?ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ???? Nfo done by sorT8!CRo, updated:ÂÂÂÂ '06ÂÂ? ? ?????? ? ?????ÂÂ?ÂÂ ?
ÂÂ ? ?????????? ? ???????????? ? ???? ????? ? ??????? ? ??? ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
```


----------



## Maz7006 (Nov 9, 2010)

finally. 

so many quality games out lately.

- (not bad) - to be honest i never played the first much to judge, but the first felt really bad with controls and such, this feels jsut smoother - not to mention half the characters missing and the only way to get them was downloading them - sucked if you didn't have Live

- disregard all reviews - if anything im enjoying this maybe it is just because im i die hard DBZ fan but yeah it is a solid OK for me


----------

